# Arizona Conventions



## onico (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there,
I was just wondering if anyone here knew about some Arizona furry conventions cuz I can't seem to find any. If anyone can provide me a list or a webpage of them I'd be most apreciative.

On another note if there are NO big conventions being held in the state of Arizone I would like to know how I can start some. I have no idea how it works and I was hoping that someone who puts on events wouldn't mind helping me out. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

Arizona is too hot for furries.

As far as starting your own- try fur meets first. Find local furs and set up regular meetings. Gather enough- then rent a venue.


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember hearing the name ZonieCon, try looking that up


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

I only know one out here but we dont really hang out anymore since he got a girlfriend. So I'm all alone here in Yuma..


----------



## XxThe_WolfxX (Mar 26, 2011)

I herd the ZonieCon is coming back!

http://community.livejournal.com/zoniecon/449.html


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

no way, furry cons here? D:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.



XxThe_WolfxX said:


> I herd the ZonieCon is coming back!
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/zoniecon/449.html


 
I've never heard of this before, although I don't exactly have my ear to the ground as far as furry conventions go.

Also, it would have to be in Tucson.  Not that I have any interest in going.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> no way, furry cons here? D:


 
GET TO THE BUNKER

nah boyfriend and I will probably end up going
it's like the can't-go-to-AC consolation prize


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you mean you don't want to fursuit in the hot sun all day? :C


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> you mean you don't want to fursuit in the hot sun all day? :C


 
I don't want to fursuit.

Not very interested in doing anything in the hot sun, either.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I don't want to fursuit.
> 
> Not very interested in doing anything in the hot sun, either.


 
good luck not going outside between 5 am and 8 pm, EVER

but seriously, I dunno about fursuits... it seems like it would be fun to wear one though


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> good luck not going outside between 5 am and 8 pm, EVER
> 
> but seriously, I dunno about fursuits... it seems like it would be fun to wear one though


 
Ice water cooling system with hoses and fans would be the only way to do it before 5pm here. Even after the sun goes down in tucson its hot as hell. The buildings radiate the heat.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ice water cooling system with hoses and fans would be the only way to do it before 5pm here. Even after the sun goes down in tucson its hot as hell. The buildings radiate the heat.


 
that's why it would be nice to have an actual fur con here, where there would be a ventilated room, unlike meet's where you end up outside in the park all day D:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> good luck not going outside between 5 am and 8 pm, EVER


 
Working night shifts through the summer is pretty awiiiiiight~



dinosaurdammit said:


> Ice water cooling system with hoses and fans would be the only way to do it before 5pm here. Even after the sun goes down in tucson its hot as hell. The buildings radiate the heat.


 
It's like building a computer!


----------

